# I AM A NEWCOMER



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

hello I'm new and I'm nervous too!

I found out yesterday that we'll need IVF to have children.
I have PCOS and Endemetreosis.
I had a laparoscapy in June and lazer treatment too.
We have to go straight to IVF because basically my tubes are useless so its our only option.

I was so upset cause I thought IVF would be a last resort and we'd have lots of other ways to try first - but we now know its the only option and that is scary for us to take in.

Anyway,  I've now got a list of blood tests that need doing on certain days of the month, and hubby needs a blood test too,  and then we are back into the clinic on April 4th to get our blood test results. If the results are ok, we can start with the  'plan of action ' . 

Its going to be a testing time and we are really trying to keep positive, which is hard for us at the moment.

I'd appreciate any advice as I am trying to get my head around everything! I'm finding it so hard to smile.


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi 
I just made my first post yeasterday and everyone has been so nice and supportive to me, so welcome to ff.
I don't have any advice for you as I'm not so far down the line (no diagnosis yet), but Know that you are not alone in feeling the way you are..... .
lots of luck
Zp


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

& welcome to FF 

Sorry to hear you have PCOS & endometriosis...although I don't have PCOS, I've had diagnosed endo for 18 years (from first lap) and have had several ops over the years  I too have damaged, sluggish tubes although they're nolonger blocked but although I've managed to conceive, 1 sadly ended in termination 15yrs ago & then when ttc with current partner I had 2 early mc's last year...so we too are moving to IVF & I'll be starting downregging in March.

I appreciate how you must be feeling...its all so daunting isn't it  Its a scary, anxious but also exciting time & just have to stay positive 

I've lost count of the amount of blood tests I've had (not only the standard ones for fertility several times but also cos of the mc's so had further investigations) We've got to have our HIV, Hep B & C tests done - appt made for just over a week - need to be done before we start actual IVF.

The blood tests you mention are probably FSH & LH which need to be tested between cd2-5 (check your ovarian reserve) and then progesterone which is usually checked on cd21 which determines whether you ovulated or not. More than likely have thyroid, rubella, full blood count etc as these are pretty standard.

My DP never had any blood tests but had 3 sperm tests - all of which were grea, thank god !! Has your partner had his  checked out 

Anyway, you'll find loads of support & advice on these boards...the ladies are great & have been a real lifeline at times !!

Wishing you loads of luck 

  

and here's hoping 2006 brings our dreams 

take care
Natasha

PS...I see you live London, me too, whereabouts are you


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Julyborn...welcome to Fertility Friends 

Hope you find your way round the site ok, just yell if you need any help with anything ? 

Loads of luck with your 1st IVF
Amanda


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

wow - all these replies in less than an hour!
Thank you so much ladies for taking the time to write to me.
I already feel that I am going to be visiting here a lot for advice and support.
Good luck to you all too


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Minxy / Natasha,

The blood tests I have to have are for ALL of the ones you mentioned!! lots of blood tests and we start next week too with the HIV, ep B and C! My other half has already had his sperm test and he is fine (one less thing to worry about!).

I am sorry to hear about your Mc's. Lets hope that the IVF is cussessful for us both. Can you tell me what downregging means? (I am so new to all this talk!)

ps - I am East London and have lived there all my life.


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Julyborn welcome to fertility friends xx

Just to wish you all the luck with your journey, this site is a real star, the girls are great. You will meet lot's of new friends and lot's of support..........................it's nice to know your not the only one!

Good luck again 

Love PoPs xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello again

Looks like we'll be starting treatment round about same time then - mid/end March  I'll be downregging from cycle day 21 & on the long protocol.

Downregging is the first phase of IVF where they shut your ovaries down so like a menopause...then the 2nd phase is stimming which is where they stimulate your ovaries to produce lots of follicles & subsequently lots of eggs (fingers crossed !!) 

You may find this "rough guide to ivf" helpdful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

Also, if you get confused with all the abbreviations eg DH, DP, DR, AF etc etc...here's another link to help...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Good to hear your DH's swimmers are in fine form !!  and good luck with all your blood tests...

Wishing you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi julyborn and welcome to ff - i have said hello on another thread to u as well!!

Today i had my follow up appointment after having my HSG and now ive had all my tests i am fine of everything - we know DH has 100% abnormal sperm but he now has to do another indepth SA but this has to be done privately. But today we were told that the only treatment for us will be ICSI - this has hit me hard as its going to cost around £3000 which we really cant afford so have now come to the conclusion that we will never have kids and am trying to come to terms with this

Speak soon

Kate


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Kate,
I am sorry to hear that you are feeling so down. I know it feels horrible to learn you only have one treatment option,
and £3000 is a hell of a lot of money! I was told I only have one option too. So I get one go of IVF on the NHS and then have to pay for more if that go is not successful. But I am trying not to think about that at this point and am doing one step at a time. 
Its so unfair that you have to pay for your ICSI. I wish I had the words to offer you some comfort.


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Natasha,
I'm glad I'll be able to share my fears/feelings with you as we travel on our journey at around the same time.

Thanks very much for the "rough guide to IVF". I was sent home from the hospital with sheets of information and I'm gradually reading my way through. I keep putting it down cause I get upset! I suppose I need to learn to toughen up but we are still getting our heads around the idea that this is actually really happening!! 

We have friends who are onto their 3rd round of IVF at the moment so we do have people close to us to chat to also. Their problem is different though as her body just reacts to his   and refuses it. My problem is my tubes.

Also, thanks for the abbreviations link. Goodness, I was just about getting used to 'text' language!

The DH (see I'm getting it now!!) has been wonderful and has been making me feel a little better. He's so wonderfully positive about everything which keeps me going.

It's nice to come on this website and chat and realise that we're not alone.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi julyborn thanks for the reply

I guess i should take one step at a time and i know there are ways to pay for it and i guess i will sort that when the time comes

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Glad I could help...the "jargon" & all the abbrvs can get a bit confusing can't they !! 

I know what you mean about getting your head around having IVF...I was told when first diagnosed with endo when I was 19 that I'd never conceive naturally as endo so bad although as I mentioned in one of my other replies to you, I did manage 15/16 years ago (although sadly termination) then I had the 2 early mc's last year so thought, well at least I'm conceiving, its got to happen soon...and now here we are, having IVF in less than 8 weeks...I can't believe its finally come to this...scared, excited, anxious, hopeful...so many emotions.

Anyway, it will be good to share those high & low experiences with someone else...keep in touch & maybe we'll be cycling together...I should start downregging around 29 March...

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Julyborn
 and welcome to FF
I am glad your finding some new friends here and learning the Jargon!

Its an awful thing to be told you need IVF to concieve as you spend years being educated in safe sex and taking birth control measures!
unfortunatly getting tough helps you get by, so long as you accept and acknowledge there will be sad days, IF is such an emotional rollercoaster, I hope your ride on it is shortlived. sending you loads of 

stay positive  and shout out if you need help

~Dizzi~


PS: a link or 2 for you....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Julyborn

Welcome to ff, wishing you all the best for future treatment.

Jappa xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi julyborn 

Was wondering how you were doing


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your messages Jappa, Dizzi, Kate, Amanda and Natasha!! you're all very kind.

Natasha,
Thanks for asking after me. I'm doing ok today. 

I had a blood test this morning. The first time I have EVER had one on my own. I know that sounds ridiculous seeing as I'm 34 this year but I have had a major fear of needles since I was a kid. So today I decided to put my positive thinking into action.
I did not cry. AND I did not faint (which I do sometimes!!). So I have come away feeling all proud of myself! 
I just thought that I've got a lot worse to come so I'd better get used to it and toughen up! So its a big step for me. 

AND, today i told my boss. 
He was brilliant. Said I could take as much time off as I need and fully supportive as he's had a close friend go through it too. 

So all in all, a positive start to the week me thinks.  

I guess that I will start downregging after my appt on 4th April (as long as all the blood test results are good), so I'll be following closely behind you hopefully!! I am feeling the exact same emotions as you ... scared, excited, anxious, hopeful... and will be glad to share the journey with you. 

By the way, I like your pic!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Julyborn

Welcome to fertilityfriends!!!

I know that u have had several replies to welcome u but thought i would add to say a warm welcome

Like yourself we also have to resort to IVF, i also have endometriosis and PCOS

We do have a thread for pcos and also one for Endo too here

Wishing u lots of  with yr bloodtests
and hope that ur dreams do come true really soon
Emilyxx


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you very much Emily


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well done you on the blood tests    I used to hate them but have had soooo many now that I'm used to it (had to have 10 vials of blood taken from one poor vein not long ago for immune/blood clotting tests   )...we've got our hiv & hep bloods next week...more blood tests...oh joy !! 

Great news about your boss being so understanding...mine is too & I spoke to HR other day about taking more time off for IVF treatment, especially after ET & they said they'd work something out for me as been here over 7 yrs...really helps to take some of the stress off...

And thanks about the photo (yours is lovely !!)...I uploaded some more into my photo gallery today...found some of me doing my bungee !!!

Anyway, take care & "chat" soon

Natasha


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

It was my HIV and HEP bloods today - along with lots of other things that I couldn't really read (docs writing terrible!!)
I have to have another one on day 2 of my period - not sure what that is for?! do you know? 
I am pleased to hear that your work are being great too. It really helps doesn't it!

Also, HOW did you get pics on your gallery?!! I have tried but it rejects my pics as they are too big (?!) You did a bungee?!!! good god you are brave.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

julyborn said:


> Also, HOW did you get pics on your gallery?!! I have tried but it rejects my pics as they are too big (?!) You did a bungee?!!! good god you are brave.


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33046.0.html

Tony
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I could be wrong but I think the only way to get an actual "photo gallery" is if you are a charter member (which you become by donating money to this site - see homepage)...someone correct me if I'm wrong !

As for the blood test on cd2...I assume its probably for FSH & LH (usually done between cd2-5)...these check your ovarian reserve & can indicate PCOS (which you said you had)


----------



## lisahunter (Nov 13, 2005)

hey all, 

julyborn, has your doctor mentioned metformin to try and sort out the pcos.  if not its something to suggest as it can improve the quality of eggs produced during treatment.  

kate- so sorry to hear your news.  its like getting hit with a sledge hammer.  you try and cling onto some hope and then its so quickly taken from you.  dont give up though.  if ive learned anything from this site its that anything can happen.  even miracles!!!

good luck everyone!  
lisa hunter.x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Minxy said:


> I could be wrong but I think the only way to get an actual "photo gallery" is if you are a charter member (which you become by donating money to this site - see homepage)...someone correct me if I'm wrong !
> 
> As for the blood test on cd2...I assume its probably for FSH & LH (usually done between cd2-5)...these check your ovarian reserve & can indicate PCOS (which you said you had)


Kind of correct - Anyone can upload pics to the gallery.... but if you want your very own personal one on here then its charters only.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Tony


----------



## julyborn (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the useful info guys. I will try and get some pics up.

I will check with my doctor about metformin (thanks Lisa). I was only told on Tues that I have PCOS so I am guessing that one of the blood tests I'd had over the past year or 2 would have indicated this but no one thought to tell me!!. 

I've known about the endo for some time, but I'm still learning about the PCOS. 
Lots of homework for me!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lisahunter said:


> kate- so sorry to hear your news. its like getting hit with a sledge hammer. you try and cling onto some hope and then its so quickly taken from you. dont give up though. if ive learned anything from this site its that anything can happen. even miracles!!!


Hi lisa thankyou for asking after me - i am now looking to do egg donation with the ICSI to help pay for it if not then my mum said she will lend some money but i dont really want to do that - but like u say anything can happen!!

Hi julyborn - hope u are ok after your blood tests - i take bloods off patients but i am a right wuss when i have to have blood taken from me!!!!

Kate xx


----------

